# 3d gaming



## ruffneck23 (Apr 19, 2012)

does anyone game in 3d , if so what are good games for playing in 3d please? ive got a 3d tv, ps3, 360 and a phat gaming rig ( no surprise im single then  )

cheers


----------



## Greebo (Apr 19, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> does anyone game in 3d<snip>


No because every time I do, first I lose track of where I am in the game space and then (after about 20 minutes) motion sickness kicks in.  Hard.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 19, 2012)

Considering that I get motion sick at LAN parties I've never been tempted to try.


----------



## Dr Eloa (Apr 21, 2012)

Mixed bag on the PS3 for me. I didn't rate the 3D on Mortal Kombat, Motorstorm Apocalypse, Ridge Racer 7, Wipeout HD or Killzone 3. Either it didn't add anything or it made the games less playable... I preferred playing all of those with it off. I enjoyed the 3D on COD: Black Ops, God of War Origins and Crysis 2 though. It added to those games but in the end was still take it or leave it, would just as happily play them in 2D. Finally there's a select few that are really excellent examples of 3D gaming, titles where the 3D actually improves the game and it would feel second-rate playing them without it: Child of Eden, Super Stardust HD, Gran Turismo and Batman Arkham City all fall into this category.

And I haven't got round to trying De Blob 2 or Uncharted 3 yet but I've heard they also have strong 3D.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 21, 2012)

cheers


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 23, 2012)

Somehow I've managed to get my pc games in 3d through the telly, crisis 2 and arkham city do indeed look amazing!  On a side note I watched avatar in 3d for the first time last night , when 3d is done properly it's great although I did have a headache afterwards lol


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 23, 2012)

i have 3d for my computer.   it works  as intended  and   i don't get headaches.

however the added  3d  generally  doesn't make up for  the sunglasses  effect. 

the game i think i ended up playing the most in 3d  was  just cause 2 or batman arkham asylum.    the dark look of the batman game  meant that the darkening of the glasses  suited the tone  although there  were   some issues  with his cape   not being  rendered  quite right in certain situations  and   the  subtitles  which appear   infront of the  picture  are perspectively behind  parts of it  leading to a weird optical  illusion

 the  bright  tropical look  of just cause suffered.  although the expansive scenery  did make for good 3d.

i still havn't got round to watching the one 3d movie i purchased


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 23, 2012)

I think the headache was just to me testing configurations to get it working all day, I know what you mean about the glasses , however it's far bette than I thought it would be ( last time I really did anything with 3d in the 80's lol ) , Ive heard burnout paradise ( and enjoyable game in its own right ) is meant to pretty good in 3d so going to check it out later.

Unfortunately I'm not using 3d vision due to the type of tv I have but nvidias 3d tv play isn't bad , well not as bad as some reports I've read


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 23, 2012)

last time i tried to use it  my glasses went out of sync

plus it was fucking expensive  i think it was £150 for  the  base unit and one set of glasses.  £75  for a second pair of glasses. (in the unlikely event i want to watch a 3d movie  with a friend.)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 23, 2012)

thats nvidia vision , that is well expensive and only works with 120 hz monitors , not tv , howver 3dtv play ( from nvidia also ) is 40 quids and works really well


----------

